# Down South Offroad park



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Anyone been?
What's it like?
just a mud pit, or some hills to climb?
trails?

do you need to make reservations?

Do they have a tractor or something to rescue you if you get in over your head?

Thanks

andrew


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

they have some of everything. no reservations. it is a little over 700 acres big so theres plenty to find out there.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Its a big tract of land on the San Jacinto river... many small lakes and a lot of trails... There is a main road leading through the place that takes you to the river where they have port-a-cans and sell food, drinks, etc. No reservations needed... If you get stuck, there will be someone that comes along that can pull you out (ask me how I know this)... Very fun place to go and play in the mud...


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

My buddies got street tires on his jeep w winch, other Is stock tacoma. My rigs in pretty good shape. My buddies gna have good time? Or spend All day stuck?

A

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

They have muddy gras this weekend, with all the rain should be plenty of mud available.

GED


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Andrew, you won't spend all day stuck unless you choose to attempt to go through some of those holes. I took the Ranger out there a few months ago and seen a brand new Jeep (paper tags still on it) buried up past the doors... it took 4 Jeeps to pull him out!.

It's easy to avoid the bad stuff!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

trodery said:


> Andrew, you won't spend all day stuck unless you choose to attempt to go through some of those holes. I took the Ranger out there a few months ago and seen a brand new Jeep (paper tags still on it) buried up past the doors... it took 4 Jeeps to pull him out!.
> 
> It's easy to avoid the bad stuff!


Was that a Rubicon? If so, we tried to pull him out with the jeep and couldn't budge him...


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I just talked to the guy at down south. Said they have 3000 ppl down there for muddy gras, and the park is torn up. Maybe I'll try next weekend. Think I may go play down at Matty. I got some new to me mudders, I wanna see how they do in the sand. I'm a lil worried they are an inch shorter and an inch+ narrower that the a/t tires I've been running...

A

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.T. Barely (Jan 28, 2012)

Going tonight. It's gonna get messy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

trodery said:


> Andrew, you won't spend all day stuck unless you choose to attempt to go through some of those holes. I took the Ranger out there a few months ago and seen a brand new Jeep (paper tags still on it) buried up past the doors... it took 4 Jeeps to pull him out!.
> 
> It's easy to avoid the bad stuff!


How did the ranger do? I'd like to take mine to do some trail riding


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

The Ranger did fine but the only mud that was there on the day I went was the bottomless pits that are impassable.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I ran into a dude last night at my local beer joint that just got back. He got his 3/4 dodge stuck and said a ranger or similar atv pulled him out. He only had street tires, but still, ***?

A

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

lordbater said:


> I ran into a dude last night at my local beer joint that just got back. He got his 3/4 dodge stuck and said a ranger or similar atv pulled him out. He only had street tires, but still, ***?
> 
> A
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Id rather tell everybody I got my *** whooped by a midget...:dance: I bet he was drinkn a pina colada too....


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I'm guessing he wasn't stuck bad if an ATV got him out.. His truck was covered in mud though.. 
He was a pretty big dude, my skinny *** certainly wouldn't have told him that. 


I got some good pics from today. we went to Sargent instead of Matty. 
I mentioned before I wanted to test out the new to me mudders. I don't like.. they are too narrow. I got stuck in some mud my old wider A/Ts would have worked in. then found some soft thick sand down at Brown Cedar Cut that it dug real bad in. My truck is just too heavy for these tires. I'll post them in the Classifieds soon. Great tires for a jeep, or 40 Series Land Cruiser or Tacoma. (wheels will bolt up to any older Toyota with 6lug pattern with rear drum brakes, 15" wheels.).. They are old, but only have a few hundred miles on them, been garage kept, very little dry rot, I didn't see when I bought, but 2 have plugs, don't seem to be leaking down at all. Really aggressive tread, I've never heard of them before I got them, Maxxis Buckshot Mudders??

Good fun though, the Jeep I was with couldn't pull me out, I had to use it as an anchor to winch myself out (after it dug itself into a hole)..

Then buddy with big old F250 got stuck, got to use the winch again, fortunately he stopped before he was real stuck, cuz I don't think I could have got him out without anchoring myself to something, or digging myself in..
I'm not a real big fan of mud, but I got the tires on the cheap and my A/Ts were in need of replacement, the tires I want General Grabber 33x12.5x15 are apparently on permanent back order, I've been trying to buy them for almost a year now, I figured I'd run these mudders for a while, but after today, I'll put my balding A/Ts back on and sell em for what I paid for them, maybe less if someone doesn't want the 6 lug Toyota steelie wheels that are on them.....


A


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Bater,
I saw you stuck yesterday if you were in the Yota being pulled by a cream newer Jeep. That's some soft poop over there. I figured the guy in the black truck would get stuck doing something stupid sooner or later.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

That was me, I backed into it figuring my front would pull me out, wrong. those mudders dug right into the sand... We were joking that one of the boats should come over and give me a tug...

Yeah, he's a kid, he likes to goof off, he's pretty good in the mud, but those big 35's were almost bald. There were some people just down for us that I think though the big black truck wasn't paying attention and scrambled for their kids when he roared by. That wasn't you was it? We talked about watching out for the kids down the way when we got ready to leave, he just likes to make noise..

a


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

If you were there, then you would know it rained ALOT! We had a blast this past weekend. We ended up crossing this part here Saturday night around 2am. It was still very deep in a few spots. Some crossing flipped their bikes and SXS's.

http://www.click2houston.com/news/M...home/-/1735978/8808828/-/4gp1hgz/-/index.html


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

huh, maybe should turn it into an airboat park during the rainy season...

After my tire's **** poor performance at the beach sunday, I'm glad I didn't make it out there, The headline would read something like this...

"After more than a dozen people were stranded for 24 hours 1 guy in his truck is still stuck, waiting for August, requests Heineken, beef jerky and women to be air lifted in.."

a


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Two killed in off-road ATV accident in Crosby http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=8753283


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

roundman said:


> Two killed in off-road ATV accident in Crosby http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=8753283


That's horrible news. Can't say I'm surprised though...my last experience out there was that there is def too much drinking and people not paying attention to their surroundings. Put alcohol and high powered off-road vehicles together and eventually this sort of thing will happen.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

just read that a few hours ago, sad..

a


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow, first I've heard of this... very sad news...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Yup we were there. Large crowd this past weekend with David Allen Coe, he sucked by the way. Paid to play 90 mins and only played 30. But this was a father and daughter in a Ranger, that had 2 extra seats in the bed. He was trying to go up a very steep trail, as much as Ive gone to this park, I never attempt those trails, the rear passangers had seat belts on, the front 2 didnt, it had no top, just a cage. So when it rolled back they came out and got caught under the cage and the ground, crushing them where the cage hit. Its a accident just like anywhere else. When your number is called, its time. 

The management upped security for the weekend, closed the gates early for over crowding purposes, did everything they could to make it a safe event. They had constables out there to enforce speeding on the hard pack and operating wreckless. The staff and management have been great out there. Its just an unfortunate accident, very sad deal.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

This was the beach at Down South still a couple hours before the concerts.


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

I used to have a BA snorked 2007 Sportsman that I spent way too much money on. We ran Crosby often, but realized pretty quick it was just too much of a party scene for us, and somebody was going to get hurt. My last trip out before I sold my atv, I had my son with me, and we ran into another father son out riding, and that guy was tore up bad, riding very recklessly with his little boy on the back trying to hold a 40qt cooler with all his beer in it. We were following them out, and my son got upset and started yelling at me to go stop them before the little boy got hurt. At one point they almost wrecked the atv, and lost the cooler of beer. The Dad started yelling at his son, when we pulled up. I asked if he was going to be ok to ride to the parking lot, and drive home, and he calmed down and said yes. I told him to be careful and we would follow him in case he got stuck. That was a reality check for us. 

Having a few cold ones out there while mudding is one thing, and thats alot of fun. Its all the folks that go just for the party, sit around and get wasted, then try to operate a atv, usually with lots of people around, and passengers. Its amazing that you dont hear about people getting killed out there every weekend. The key is to get with a group of people that are keeping it cool and like to ride and have a good time, not just sit around and get tore up.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

They will close this place down soon. Just a matter of time.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Looks like way too many drunk ******** to me. Those type of crowds make me nervous.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

That crowd gives good down-home ******** a bad name...


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I saw the story twice over the weekend. Very sad! I used to ride out there all the time but have not been back in a couple years. The ******** out there dont bother me as bad as the other group. 

I always tried to leave before dark.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

oneneo3 said:


> I used to have a BA snorked 2007 Sportsman that I spent way too much money on. We ran Crosby often, but realized pretty quick it was just too much of a party scene for us, and somebody was going to get hurt. My last trip out before I sold my atv, I had my son with me, and we ran into another father son out riding, and that guy was tore up bad, riding very recklessly with his little boy on the back trying to hold a 40qt cooler with all his beer in it. We were following them out, and my son got upset and started yelling at me to go stop them before the little boy got hurt. At one point they almost wrecked the atv, and lost the cooler of beer. The Dad started yelling at his son, when we pulled up. I asked if he was going to be ok to ride to the parking lot, and drive home, and he calmed down and said yes. I told him to be careful and we would follow him in case he got stuck. That was a reality check for us.
> 
> Having a few cold ones out there while mudding is one thing, and thats alot of fun. Its all the folks that go just for the party, sit around and get wasted, then try to operate a atv, usually with lots of people around, and passengers. Its amazing that you dont hear about people getting killed out there every weekend. The key is to get with a group of people that are keeping it cool and like to ride and have a good time, not just sit around and get tore up.


So whats the difference between bikers riding from bar to bar drinking, people going clubbing, parties, etc driving home drinking. Boaters fishing, pleasure boating drinking, hanging at the racetrack, beach etc.. Its everywhere, you cant blame or say riding an Atv park is nothing but drunks. Yes we do, sometimes there is none. I was drinking water all day. I dont take my kids on any event weekends anywhere. You can get killed going to the store to buy milk. When its your time, its your time.

The park took a lot of measures to make this as safe as possible, this was an unfortunate accident. This guy was 52 that was killed. We dont know if alcohol was even involved yet. He was attempting a very steep hill.

Ive met many people out there and made great life long friends. Most of all of us are business owners, medical professions, plant personal, Law enforcement, etc. Spending thousands on the sport, so the stereo type of low life drunk ******** is not accurate.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

need to call Art Mann down to cover it


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

BATWING said:


> I saw the story twice over the weekend. Very sad! I used to ride out there all the time but have not been back in a couple years. The ******** out there dont bother me as bad as the other group.
> 
> I always tried to leave before dark.


Yes, that was across the street. Down South knows this and does their best to keep the bad crowd out of the park. You get caught causing any type of trouble, they will kick you out and ban you from the park. They dont want it anything like the Old Crosby where everyone used to ride


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Yup. I never went back to Mels after it got bad... I was scared to leave my truck parked. I rode there since 2003.


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> So whats the difference between bikers riding from bar to bar drinking, people going clubbing, parties, etc driving home drinking. Boaters fishing, pleasure boating drinking, hanging at the racetrack, beach etc.. Its everywhere, you cant blame or say riding an Atv park is nothing but drunks. Yes we do, sometimes there is none. I was drinking water all day. I dont take my kids on any event weekends anywhere. You can get killed going to the store to buy milk. When its your time, its your time.
> 
> The park took a lot of measures to make this as safe as possible, this was an unfortunate accident. This guy was 52 that was killed. We dont know if alcohol was even involved yet. He was attempting a very steep hill.
> 
> Ive met many people out there and made great life long friends. Most of all of us are business owners, medical professions, plant personal, Law enforcement, etc. Spending thousands on the sport, so the stereo type of low life drunk ******** is not accurate.


I totally hear you Hotrod, and I agree 100%... its no different. I didnt mean to insinuate or stereo type anybody. 
There are idiots everywhere that can take something fun and harmless, and turn it into an accident about to happen. Its just the few that can ruin it for everybody else. I think off-roading can be a blast, and done safely.
i personally love getting as far away from the pavement as I can on my weekends.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

The same thing happen when they shut down Spring Creek offroad..


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

New info coming out. HE was NOT drinking, he was going up and rolling back down a steep hill to nowhere, just to see how high he could go, see people do that a lot. That wasnt a very good idea. Anyhow he was thought to slump over then stiffened up. They thought he was having a heart attack, he may have hit the gas when he stiffened up causing it to go up and flip backwards. 

Love how some just jump to assumptions right off the bat


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Going to have to ban high capacity bbq rigs and deep friers..

This sucks. In my previous link there were names if anyone is concerned that they may know these people.
A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> New info coming out. HE was NOT drinking, he was going up and rolling back down a steep hill to nowhere, just to see how high he could go, see people do that a lot. That wasnt a very good idea. Anyhow he was thought to slump over then stiffened up. They thought he was having a heart attack, he may have hit the gas when he stiffened up causing it to go up and flip backwards.
> 
> Love how some just jump to assumptions right off the bat


rolling back down any hill is a NO NO! i seen the same out there in lufkin at shilo ridge.


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I can't believe you idiots would try to make a tragic accident into a lifestyle assessment of people enjoying themselves. Yes there is good and bad in everything, but I don't think one misfortune should be a ban on an activity many enjoy. I do go to down south and they run a very good operation and they a good job of making a safe and fun environment. There are not supercharged 4 wheelers racing down the trails making you want to hide, most likely they just barely get over 5-10 mpg. The mud trails are even slower, and if you ever want to feel secure, just get stuck. I will guarantee that some one will be willing to help out, I would never expect that if I was on the side of the road in the city. It's a great park and run properly and I plan to continue going. Prayers to the ones that perished doing something they enjoyed, may they rest in peace.

GED


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

gedavis2 said:


> I can't believe you idiots would try to make a tragic accident into a lifestyle assessment of people enjoying themselves. Yes there is good and bad in everything, but I don't think one misfortune should be a ban on an activity many enjoy. I do go to down south and they run a very good operation and they a good job of making a safe and fun environment. There are not supercharged 4 wheelers racing down the trails making you want to hide, most likely they just barely get over 5-10 mpg. The mud trails are even slower, and if you ever want to feel secure, just get stuck. I will guarantee that some one will be willing to help out, I would never expect that if I was on the side of the road in the city. It's a great park and run properly and I plan to continue going. Prayers to the ones that perished doing something they enjoyed, may they rest in peace.
> 
> GED


you need to reread post #36! the guy was a idiot if you ask me! do i feel for the ones that were hurt or killed? yes i do. somethings are no meant to be, and one of them is going up a steep hill to nowhere and rolling down in backwards. i've rode quads,dirtbikes most of my life and i know you can get hurt no matter where you ride, you just have to be careful and not do stupid things! i've done them and paid dearly for my own stupidness

by the way, im sure theres a WARNING sign on that UTV that says so


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Do you think they (DSO) will stop allowing people to bring alcohol?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

No, it wasnt an alcohol related accident anyway. He was having a heart attack


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

gedavis2 said:


> There are not supercharged 4 wheelers racing down the trails making you want to hide, most likely they just barely get over 5-10 mph.
> GED


I hate to argue (haha...yeah right) but after dark that's EXACTLY what happens on many of the main trails. I had a girlfriend riding with me and we were sitting still on the side of the trail waiting for our group to come out of the woods when a line of drunks came by. They were fine except for a couple idiots that decided to RACE at full throttle and pass their buddies. He veared off the trail just enough to slam into us full speed. I had a split second when I saw him to throw it in reverse and start to back up...I only made it a few inches before impact. 
Threw us both off the ATV, he flipped end over end at least twice. Broke my tie rod end and bent the tie rod itself from the impact. Girl I was with messed up her wrist from the fall and I the handlebars smacked me in the ribs so hard I couldn't breath for a long time. It didn't cause any major injuries. Had I not backed up at all he would have hit us straight in the legs and certainly would have been a much worse accident.

My point is...these machines are MUCH more powerful than they were a decade or so ago, and there are certain groups that do not know how to maintain their composure undere the influence of alcohol. I love riding ATVs but I sure wouldn't bring my kids to that place.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Video to go with what is believed to have happened

http://www.myfoxhouston.com/story/1...-needs-help-after-mom-dad-die-in-atv-accident

.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Benefit this Sunday in Baytown.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Sad chit man, already buried a son and now her daughter.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TIFF!!! may you RIP!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

iridered2003 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TIFF!!! may you RIP!


Happy Birthday Tiffany! Gods speed to you and your Dad


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I'll be at the benifit at Pelican Junction on Sunday. I take my girls 4-wheelin there all the time and this really hits close to home for me... very sad...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Same here John. I have a lot of friends donating items for auction, most of our group will be there.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

DSL_PWR said:


> They will close this place down soon. Just a matter of time.


yep....WW


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> New info coming out. HE was NOT drinking,


I will not get into a Pzz match about it with any of you all.. BUT, it happened!

Joey is right.. I was there. God speed to the family and I'll see you guys at Pelican!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

wet dreams said:


> yep....WW


Please enlighten us with your words of wisdom?


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

wet dreams said:


> yep....WW


It was an accident. Did you watch the video?? He had a stroke or something similar and lost control... I seriously doubt it will get closed down...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

trust me Mels and Fat Man place across 90 have had way worse over the last ten plus years.... 

DSO will not close over a person having a stroke/heart attack.



I think they should close I-10,, way more chit happens there than at DSO!


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

YES SIR..........FM2100 is just as bad.



waterspout said:


> trust me Mels and Fat Man place across 90 have had way worse over the last ten plus years....
> 
> DSO will not close over a person having a stroke/heart attack.
> 
> I think they should close I-10,, way more chit happens there than at DSO!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

BATWING said:


> The ******** out there dont bother me as bad as the other group.
> 
> .


Bingo!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Reel Hooker said:


> YES SIR..........FM2100 is just as bad.


Was wondering when you get here? lol and The man that saves the lives out there is here folks!


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

The wrecks outside the gate are far worse than most accidents inside the park. Hunter and his crew run that place pretty well.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

waterspout said:


> trust me Mels and Fat Man place across 90 have had way worse over the last ten plus years....
> 
> DSO will not close over a person having a stroke/heart attack.
> 
> I think they should close I-10,, way more chit happens there than at DSO!


How about closing Rollover Pass, someone just drown there, or the beach, people drown there every year, how about all hunting leases, because hunters drink and have fatal accidents as well. People unfortunately die doing anything at any given time. When your number is up, its up, no matter where you are.


----------



## hondarider8687 (Sep 7, 2011)

I heard that there was going to be a benefit ride at dso? if anyone has any info and when it will be please let me know.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

There is one this weekend


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

BATWING said:


> The same thing happen when they shut down Spring Creek offroad..


not,, spring creek was 90% private and it was trespassing.. besides under the house rule from the state you weren't allowed in the creek on a 4 wheeler etc. the reason you can at san jacinto is it's tidal flow below the dam....:spineyes:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> not,, spring creek was 90% private and it was trespassing.. besides under the house rule from the state you weren't allowed in the creek on a 4 wheeler etc. the reason you can at san jacinto is it's tidal flow below the dam....:spineyes:


who's the old man that thinks they own the water at the beach? LOL


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

does he have a deer feeder you pee'd on?


or is it someone that just doesn't like Desperado botes?


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

***? Cant yall keep your damned mouths shut and keep a serous, tragic thread like this on course?

some of yall disgust me..

you should be ashamed of yourselves..

A


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Please enlighten us with your words of wisdom?


Toooo many lawyers needn money, there has been several of these parks in the >past all closed now, all it takes is a clp of accidents...WW


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

wet dreams said:


> Toooo many lawyers needn money, there has been several of these parks in the >past all closed now, all it takes is a clp of accidents...WW


closed because of why? not able to get insurance because of cost? park didn't live up to its name? you sign your life away when you pay the lady.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

here you go


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

wet dreams said:


> Toooo many lawyers needn money, there has been several of these parks in the >past all closed now, all it takes is a clp of accidents...WW


Please name a few. And yes, you sign your rights away at the office. And they pay big Insurance.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

*********** stop it, or I swear I'll unsubscribe..
start your own damned thread, leave this on alone..

I'm as big a loudmouth as anyone, but yall need to learn some tact.. 
you are completely out of line..

a


----------



## hkmp5s (Jan 24, 2006)

I caught the last end of the fund raiser at pelly and it was packed. Thanks for everyone showing up and contributing.


----------

